# Casting Maxi-Balls........???



## Niner (Oct 17, 2012)

If a fellow was going to be casting a mess of these projectiles, what would be the correct kind of metal to melt in the pot?  Would wheel weights be too hard?  Also, where would a fellow go to obtain the needed metals to cast them?


http://www.lymanproducts.com/lyman/bullet-casting/mould-details-blackpowder.php?entryID=84


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Oct 17, 2012)

*maxi   balls*

oh, you're talking about projectiles.  Made of lead.

When I read the title "Maxi-Balls" I thought we were talking about that guy who just did the 24-mile high skydive over New Mexico.

He's got maxi balls.


----------



## FrontierGander (Oct 17, 2012)

wheel weights are way to hard. You need pure lead.







You can order a 4lbLee melting pot from www.trackofthewolf.com for around $45 shipped.


----------



## Redleaf (Oct 17, 2012)

pure lead can be purchased at a premium price at Ace hdwe or a plumbing supply.  You need to turn your pot temp up as high as it will go and throw back the first few bullets til the mould heats up.  When you have to wait about 10 or 15 seconds for the sprue puddle to freeze,  then its hot enough.


----------



## Flintrock (Oct 17, 2012)

You can also get pure sheet lead from the local scrape metal yard. Some may have some old soldering on the edge that you will need to cut away but it is a fraction of the price of the new stuff.


----------



## collardncornbread (Oct 22, 2012)

Try to find pure lead. Its softer than tire weights. It pours a nice maxieball and will make loading it just a little easier.
If you cant find soft lead then sure old lead with tire weights wont hurt anything that I know of.They just dont mushroom out as much. but soft lead dont either unless you hit the bone. when you target shoot if you have a good backstop you can reclaim lots of your maxiballs and re-pour them over and not loose your lead.


----------



## vcd1363 (Oct 23, 2012)

Preheat the mold with a propane torch.


----------



## FrontierGander (Oct 23, 2012)

naaah no propane torch, you just dip the corner of the mold into the molten lead for 15 to 20 seconds.


----------



## Whiteeagle (Oct 23, 2012)

Niner, I see you live in Newnan. I can let you have some pure, soft plumbers lead if you still need it. ! cast for both my muzzle loaders, as well for my old army buffalo revolver. Send me a PM with a telephone # to reach you and I will be glad to try and answer any questions you have. Been casting and shooting BP since about 1958 and still LOVE shooting ML's better than modern. I reload bp for shotshells as well as cowboy action. .........Doug


----------



## SkintRider (Oct 26, 2012)

My Lee 10# pour pot does well at about 6.5 on the thermostat setting. Yours may be slightly different tho. Go for it and good luck.


----------



## gunner69 (Jan 16, 2013)

Sometimes you can find pure lead on ebay or gunbroker.   I bought a USPS carton full of it receintly.   Make sure the shipper uses USPS to keep the shipping low in $$$$.   Good Luck


----------



## Niner (Jan 17, 2013)

I bought about 15# from a fellow on ebay for what I thought was a pretty fair price.  I now have a "furnace" and a 45cal mould, and just need to find time to get setup to try a little casting.

I have a "roll up" door in my basement, and was thinking it would be a good idea to set up a table near the door with a fan blowing outside.  Some of the stuff I've read about lead fumes has put me in the "cautious" mode.


----------



## fishfryer (Jan 17, 2013)

Niner said:


> If a fellow was going to be casting a mess of these projectiles, what would be the correct kind of metal to melt in the pot?  Would wheel weights be too hard?  Also, where would a fellow go to obtain the needed metals to cast them?
> 
> 
> http://www.lymanproducts.com/lyman/bullet-casting/mould-details-blackpowder.php?entryID=84



You need pure lead,or as pure as you can find. Metal scrap yards are good if you have any in your area. Many old roofs were flashed with lead,as well as old underground telephone wire bundles. If you can easily scratch the lead with just fingernail pressure,it's fairly pure. When you melt your lead some, if not all the impurities will float on top,to be skimmed off. Plumbers are another good source for scrap lead,as well as new blocks for making cast iron drainpipe joints. Ask,look,and talk to friends,someone can steer you in the right direction for castable lead. If you make up a large supply for later use you might think of adding some powdered graphite to the container you store your bullets in. It will help keep them from corroding/oxidizing over time.


----------

